# Nestle Maggi under fire from FDA



## gemini90 (May 20, 2015)

Food inspectors order recall batch of Maggi noodles from shops across country over excess lead - The Times of India

+

?Maggi? under regulatory scanner for lead, MSG beyond permissible limit - The Times of India


----------



## Minion (May 21, 2015)

Lead in Maggi come on man I don't think this is remotely possible. It seems to be a fake news since Maggi is popular among Indians.


----------



## Alok (May 24, 2015)

I hope for good news after Maharashtra test report


----------



## himanshu_game (May 25, 2015)

I don't know about lead but maggi contains Monosodium glutamate which is a CHEAP taste enhancer and it destroys neurons.


----------



## amjath (May 25, 2015)

^It must be the same for all noodle  products right?

I learnt kfc also uses the above material


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 25, 2015)

It's the part of depopulation agenda 21.


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> I don't know about lead but maggi contains Monosodium glutamate which is a CHEAP taste enhancer and it destroys neurons.



wait...wut....? Neurons ?
I ain't gonna touch that maggi again. 

PS : Maggi is what keeps us alive ( Bachelors and folks living outside their home who don't know how to cook.)


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> I don't know about lead but maggi contains Monosodium glutamate which is a CHEAP taste enhancer and it destroys neurons.



You seem to be riding a scare wagon.
The Facts on Monosodium Glutamate (EUFIC)


----------



## himanshu_game (May 25, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> wait...wut....? Neurons ?
> I ain't gonna touch that maggi again.
> 
> PS : Maggi is what keeps us alive ( Bachelors and folks living outside their home who don't know how to cook.)



Yep its an exitotoxin, it overexcites and then kill the neuron. MSG is also very bad for heart and what not.

MSG is everywhere you just can't get rid of it. It is there in more than 90% of packed food. They also hide it in the ingredients by using  different names and not only that most of food we eat at restaurants also contains some quantities of MSG.


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2015)

only the weak neurons


----------



## himanshu_game (May 25, 2015)

Anorion said:


> only the weak neurons



Source??


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 25, 2015)

not so in adults perhaps, and not one to show immediate symptoms like other such artificial additives and what not, MSG is said to have cumulative effects, and considered not very good for children. it also is alleged by some doctors to make children addicted to whatever foodstuff its overtreated with, in this case, maggi. obviously then consumption of whole foostuffs takes a backseat for them.
 @Hrishi - an acquaintance long back had developed some rather severe constipation and irritation/issue in his intestinal tract (including what we call accumulation of 'aanv'), being overdependent on maggi. if staying without family, would be good to check some food-recipe articles/videos by (young) bodybuilders or/and strength athletes/weight trainees, esp. from India. they often have ideas and DIYs on quick-to-prepare and nutritious recipes. else, switch to top ramen (although still, consume only occasionally).


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> not so in adults perhaps, and not one to show immediate symptoms like other such artificial additives and what not, MSG is said to have cumulative effects, and considered not very good for children. it also is alleged by some doctors to make children addicted to whatever foodstuff its overtreated with, in this case, maggi. obviouly then consumption of whole foostuffs takes a backseat for them.
> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] - an acquaintance long back had developed some rather severe constipation and irritation/issue in his intestinl tract (inluding what we call accumulation of 'aanv'), being overdependent on maggi. if staying without family, would be good to check some food-recipe articles/videos by (young) bodybuilders or/and strength athletes/weight trainees, esp. from India. they often have ideas and DIYs on quick-to-prepare and nutritious recipes. else, switch to top ramen (although still, consume only occasionally).



Yeah. I was just sort of kidding. I used to survive on maggi few years back, but after I recently developed chronic neck/upper back and health related problems , I started cooking my own food ( It tastes bad though.  ).


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 25, 2015)

hehe. practice will make you improve on that (either you'll begin making better food, or will get habituated to your cooking); but even then, self-made food, even if bad-tasting, feels really good, esp. if you're very hungry after some exercises/physical exhaustion. though won't be so tolerant in case its prepared by anyone else.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 25, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Yeah. I was just sort of kidding. I used to survive on maggi few years back, but after I recently developed chronic neck/upper back and health related problems , I started cooking my own food ( It tastes bad though.  ).



If you wanted to know how to cook awesome food watch Vah Chef videos 
*www.youtube.com/user/vahchef


----------



## Zangetsu (May 25, 2015)

2mins will cost your life

I have seen this MSG in maggi and its harmful effects in various online news long back
but no body took attention on it.


----------



## amjath (May 25, 2015)

^ did anyone really cared about KFC? No, same for maggi


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2015)

Anorion said:


> only the weak neurons



Good for natural selection.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> 2mins will cost your life
> 
> I have seen this MSG in maggi and its harmful effects in various online news long back
> but no body took attention on it.



Maybe get your med facts not from news. News tend to sensationalize topics for viewership. We, as humans, like this stuff. And the more bullshit is fed.

- - - Updated - - -



himanshu_game said:


> Yep its an exitotoxin, it overexcites and then kill the neuron. MSG is also very bad for heart and what not.
> 
> MSG is everywhere you just can't get rid of it. It is there in more than 90% of packed food. They also hide it in the ingredients by using  different names and not only that most of food we eat at restaurants also contains some quantities of MSG.



lol...MSG is in the tomato too that you eat. Right now it's inside you, destroying your neurons.


----------



## rowdy (May 25, 2015)

maggi is bad for health.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 25, 2015)

we have been eating Maggi since we were born and did anybody has Cancer due to Maggi ? I don't think so.

this is a good read on MSG
Monosodium glutamate (MSG) - Questions and Answers - Health Canada

Top 10 Reasons to avoid Maggi Noodles. - Lists10


----------



## himanshu_game (May 25, 2015)

Food industry pay lots of money for false research, these people care only about the money nothing else.


----------



## lywyre (May 25, 2015)

A friend of mine works as a second officer in cargo ships. Once, a ship was not permitted to unload frozen chicken meat at some middle eastern port. The meat had begun to rot after some issue with air conditioning. The shipping company made some calls and found a buyer in India. No points for guessing who. But I bet people loved Maggi's chicken items


----------



## himanshu_game (May 25, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> we have been eating Maggi since we were born and did anybody has Cancer due to Maggi ? I don't think so.
> 
> this is a good read on MSG
> Monosodium glutamate (MSG) - Questions and Answers - Health Canada
> ...



No one says that it will kill you, its just not good for health.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Good for natural selection.
> 
> lol...MSG is in the tomato too that you eat. Right now it's inside you, destroying your neurons.



MSG is tomato is natural and its industrially made for maggi which is different.


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> MSG is tomato is natural and its industrially made for maggi which is different.



Blaming MSG for all maladies is where your argument gets no better.

How is industrially made different from naturally occurring ? Explain on that and you have some good points to back up.

I am more concerned about lead in maggi. 

MSG is used at home too to enhance the flavor. Someone allergic to MSG will have extreme reactions just like peanut allergy.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 25, 2015)

Maggi is not a Nutritional food either also the Wax coating which prevents noodles from sticking together is not good.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Blaming MSG for all maladies is where your argument gets no better.
> 
> How is industrially made different from naturally occurring ? Explain on that and you have some good points to back up.
> 
> ...



The industrial MSG is free glutamic acid which is different from the natural MSG. If someone is allergic to MSG then that person is allergic to  proteins as MSG is created during hydrolysis of proteins and MSG is also absorbed directly in stomach.

Its more about the dosage if someone consumes Artificial MSG in very limited quantities then its OK but if is high then its not OK.
There is a simple recursion loop when you eat something with MSG as want to eat more of it.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Maggi is not a Nutritional food either also the Wax coating which prevents noodles from sticking together is not good.



They are creating noodle eating zombies. Almost everything is bad in Maggi. They are attracting people by using emotional ads in India.


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2015)

zombies eat brains. noodles destroy brains. so noodles are actually secret weapon against zombies.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2015)

Personally dislike maggi, I would rather have Sunfeast Yipee or even better pasta with my own sauce
Unlike Maggi, Yipee doesnt have tonnes of starch in it's masala.. If you boil just the masala of both maggi and yipee in two separate containers, you will see a layer of froth on the maggi but nothing on the yipee tastemaker..


----------



## himanshu_game (May 25, 2015)

Anorion said:


> zombies eat brains. noodles destroy brains. so noodles are actually secret weapon against zombies.



Noodles vs Zombies.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> Noodles vs Zombies.



you know what, thats an excellent idea for a game lol.. Imagine, different kinds of noodles like pasta, spaghetti with different powers


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Personally dislike maggi, I would rather have Sunfeast Yipee or even better pasta with my own sauce
> Unlike Maggi, Yipee doesnt have tonnes of starch in it's masala.. If you boil just the masala of both maggi and yipee in two separate containers, you will see a layer of froth on the maggi but nothing on the yipee tastemaker..



gotta try yipee! i have been eating top ramen occasionally for the quick noodle cravings since years now (having left maggi behind long back), but of late, its quality has gone down i feel, esp. the masala (very displeasing odour and taste! i put it, but in the garbage-bin). a far cry from TR's heydays, when it was considered rad. now i find sahara's quick-noodles quite good (i like my noodles with plenty of veggies, cumin, butter, and as less as possible of the bundled masala). will try yipee next. know anymore?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2015)

yeah nissin scoopies, its noodle coated with masala.. its more of a soup than a noodle though.. quite tasty.. no idea about msg or starch content


----------



## amjath (May 25, 2015)

Top ramen and yipee Chinese masala are way better than maggi


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2015)

I don't if Maggi bad for health, but the news sure led me to buy 5 packets of Yippie noodles.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2015)

add lots of carrots when you eat noodles, its a nice way to increase nutrition, also i like carrots in general.. you can also add tomato, onions, chillies, etc


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 26, 2015)

ok thanks. yeah carrots, peas, small slices of tomato, onions, chillies, potatoes at times, all topped with butter or cheese, and tastes good as well as makes you feel too that you are eating a fast-food item but after giving it a nutritionally good make-over.


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2015)

yeah, and normally, put the fire under the maggi


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 26, 2015)

lol ofc


----------



## himanshu_game (May 26, 2015)

any kind of heat will also do the trick  but to remember to keep the temperature below 100 degrees as  Arcylamides may be produced.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 26, 2015)

lol yeah


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2015)

I think I should do a PHD in foods before even thinking about what to eat


----------



## Alok (May 26, 2015)

I spent four years in college eating maggi twice a day


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2015)

Alok said:


> I spent four years in college eating maggi twice a day



You are a zombie now, or may be worse


----------



## Alok (May 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> You are a zombie now, or may be worse



I don't like brains so i'm not yet


----------



## himanshu_game (May 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> I think I should do a PHD in foods before even thinking about what to eat



ANDDDDDDD it won't be enough. 

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> You are a zombie now, or may be worse



may be a noodle.


----------



## Sonusaini (May 26, 2015)

Hii   friends m Sonu,i don't think this is possible it seems to be a fake news because Maggie is popular in India,i also liked it very much.. This news is fake.

The Food Safety and Standards Authority of India (FSSAI) has denied ordering any recall....they said the final report of the investigation is yet to come and a recall of the product can be ordered only after confirmatory reports are examined.


----------



## Ironman (May 27, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> I don't know about lead but maggi contains Monosodium glutamate which is a CHEAP taste enhancer and it destroys neurons.



OMG , so I dont have any Neurons Left in my Brains  ???

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> I don't like brains so i'm not yet



Not Yet or your'e an Advanced Level Zombie - Human Hybrid (Next Stage of Zombie Evolution)


----------



## snap (May 27, 2015)

'Plz dont consume maggi it causes cancer and aidz and frooti too, especially frooti'


----------



## Siddhartht (May 27, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> any kind of heat will also do the trick  but to remember to keep the temperature below 100 degrees as  Arcylamides may be produced.



Correction, Not Acrylamide, but Uranium isotopes. 
Nobody eats Maggi for nutrition.....except for the fact that it constitutes of 80% in my hostel xD


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2015)

snap said:


> 'Plz dont consume maggi it causes cancer and aidz and frooti too, especially frooti'



i herd thet frooti will giv yu autsim..


----------



## himanshu_game (May 27, 2015)

Ironman said:


> OMG , so I dont have any Neurons Left in my Brains  ???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You are Ironman you don't need neurons.

- - - Updated - - -



Sonusaini said:


> Hii   friends m Sonu,i don't think this is possible it seems to be a fake news because Maggie is popular in India,i also liked it very much.. This news is fake.
> 
> The Food Safety and Standards Authority of India (FSSAI) has denied ordering any recall....they said the final report of the investigation is yet to come and a recall of the product can be ordered only after confirmatory reports are examined.



Its your call if you want to consume Maggi or not. But it is very bad for health, it is a slow poison.

- - - Updated - - -



Siddhartht said:


> Correction, Not Acrylamide, but Uranium isotopes.
> Nobody eats Maggi for nutrition.....except for the fact that it constitutes of 80% in my hostel xD



Stop eating Maggi and start eating raw fruit and vegetables. We are designed to eat raw food by nature. 
Acryamide is produced when almost any food is cooked at ~100 degrees or above. Fried and Baked potato chips contains ~100 ppb , ~1000 ppb of Acrylamide while the permitted amount is ~0.6 ppb.


----------



## Ironman (May 27, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> You are Ironman you don't need neurons.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yes We should eat like
Like Bear Grylls : 



Spoiler



*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/13/article-2114595-122762D5000005DC-881_634x448.jpg
*blog.liu.se/danielhidalgo/files/2015/04/maxresdefault.jpg
*cdn.coresites.factorymedia.com/mpora_new/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Bear-Grylls-bites-into-an-Alaskan-salmon-straight-out-of-the-river.jpg
*www.spiritworks.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/21340_Bear_with_lobster_dinner_3-700x466.jpg
*edibleblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Bear-Grylls-eats-a-dead-sheeps-eyeball.jpg*static2.stuff.co.nz/1267864307/107/3414107.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2015)

^^Haha or eat like Chineese or Naga People can eat anything living


----------



## himanshu_game (May 27, 2015)

Ironman said:


> Yes We should eat like
> Like Bear Grylls :
> 
> 
> ...


Take precautions before eating anything.


----------



## Anorion (May 27, 2015)

oh god there are fruits in the wild, so good for foraging
actually, just stop eating. eating 3 times a day is unnatural, no animal does that.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2015)

yeh man, lets just eat a large chunk then hibernate for winter..
#hibernatemasterrace


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2015)

Today I read the description of Maggie Packet @my home
and they have written in black "*No added MSG*"

btw any update on the latest report ?


----------



## udaylunawat (May 31, 2015)

Yeah so they try finding some little poison in Maggi. But sell tobacco, gutkha, cigarette labeling them with poison skull marks without caring about banning them ?


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2015)

ok, that can be a new revenue generating stream, pay extra tax for tasty noodles 
poor people get to buy bland noodles with no additives for discount at ration shops


----------



## udaylunawat (May 31, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ok, that can be a new revenue generating stream, pay extra tax for tasty noodles
> poor people get to buy bland noodles with no additives for discount at ration shops


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ok, that can be a new revenue generating stream, pay extra tax for tasty noodles
> poor people get to buy bland noodles with no additives for discount at ration shops



Tweet and get a tastemaker free.


----------



## himanshu_game (Jun 1, 2015)

Anorion said:


> oh god there are fruits in the wild, so good for foraging
> actually, just stop eating. eating 3 times a day is unnatural, no animal does that.



There are animals that eat 14 hrs a day.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 1, 2015)

yeah but not assured quantity regularly


----------



## himanshu_game (Jun 1, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Today I read the description of Maggie Packet @my home
> and they have written in black "*No added MSG*"



There are many many forms of MSG so they usually get away with it.

Just to clarify things here is how glutamate operates -

Your brain consist of neurons which are basically cells with dendrites and axons attached to them. Dendrites take the input from other neurons and pass it to the cell region and then that is passed to the output region of the cell - Axons.   Most of the neurons have a potential of ~-60 mv and some of them in amygdala are more negatively charged at -80 mv.
Neurons communicate via neurotransmitters namely glutamate and GABA ( Gamma AminoButyric Acid). Glutamate increases the potential of the neurons and helps in firing information from one neuron to another whereas GABA decreases the potential and decreases the chance of firing. Basically the firing is controlled by the GABA which itself is supported with things like Modulators(Amines, Peptides,Hormones).
If there is too much firing and its not controlled with GABA then neurons will eventually die.

So if you mess up with the amount of glutamate or similar compounds in your diet then the firing will be uncontrolled and will kill your neurons.
*
This explanation is a simplified version of how glutamate works and may not be very accurate.*


----------



## rowdy (Jun 2, 2015)

maggi is bad in taste too.


----------



## himanshu_game (Jun 2, 2015)

rowdy said:


> maggi is bad in taste too.



I don't like it either but many do.


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 2, 2015)

Maggy is banned by Supplyco here in Kerala. 
Until they clarify there are no chemicals in it. 
Stock are being re-sent to factory.


----------



## himanshu_game (Jun 2, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Maggy is banned by Supplyco here in Kerala.
> Until they clarify there are no *bad *chemicals in it.
> Stock are being re-sent to factory.



corrected.


----------



## gemini90 (Jun 2, 2015)

Delhi Government Says Maggi Samples Tested Are Unsafe, Kerala Orders Pullout From Government Shops


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey Everybody,
Well I really used to Like Maggi and eat it that is one of my Favourite but i am hoping for some good news as I really like to eat it Dont know what will happen next??
Froyo.


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 4, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> corrected.




  hmm glad that I stopped eating maggy a while ago.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2015)

Slightly offtopic bugt


> India's National Institute of Nutrition (NIN) found an elevated rate of cells with more than one set of genes (Polyploidy) in humans and animals when fed wheat that was irradiated recently (within 12 weeks). Upon analysis scientist determined that the techniques used by NIN allowed for too much human error and statistical variation, therefore the results where unreliable. After multiple studies by independent agencies and scientists no correlation between polyploidy and irradiation of food could be found.


Food irradiation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Indian food testing is just full of errors..


----------

